# Heater core?



## CvTech (May 11, 2004)

Has anyone had to replace the heater core?

I am getting a very heavy burning smell when running my heat. I am led to believe it is my heater core but am getting different opinions on the work. If its like most foreigh cars I think the heater core is located withing the belly of the dash which unfortunately means I need to take out the dash. 

Can anyone comfirm this and maybe give a diagram?

Thanx


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Muahahahahah!
I'm not alone this week!
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76303


Ummm, main thing to look for on your heater core is antifreeze spilling out of the foot vents. If you have it, IMMEDIATELY pull the dash covers off around the ECU and make sure the ECU isn't getting dripped on... wipe up any coolant there, then cover the thing in plastic until you have time to fix it. (saran wrap works great)..

I also highly suggest buying a heater hose splice at a parts store.. use it to bypass the heater core altogether for the time being to keep it from leaking any more inside your car. having no heat will also prompt you to fix it quicker.

Here's some more info from a buddy of mine over in the UK..
http://www.newshampark.org.uk/bignissansold/j30/articles/blownecufix.htm


----------

